# How to sell/share Omnisphere Presets, technically speaking?



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi there!

I wonder how to best sell or share Omni Presets - what files should be delivered and how should it be packaged so it's easy for the user to install? 

With Kontakt Instruments you just need a nki, samples folder and maybe resources folder and documentation. 

Not sure how it works with Omnisphere, _especially if you provide your own samples for the patches._

Tried searching on the forum and google but nothing came up.

Thanks!


----------



## BWA (Oct 3, 2020)

A zipped .omnisphere file. It will include all of your own soundsources. It's explained pretty well in the Omnisphere manual.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Oct 3, 2020)

Sharing Omnisphere sounds is actually simpler than sharing Kontakt stuff. Once you follow the publish library instructions in the manual: https://support.spectrasonics.net/manual/Omnisphere2/25/en/topic/sharing-page06

There's still quite a lot of work with the patches themselves, especially if you want custom graphics for soundsources. But everything to it is detailed in the manual.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 3, 2020)

Kuusniemi said:


> Sharing Omnisphere sounds is actually simpler than sharing Kontakt stuff. Once you follow the publish library instructions in the manual: https://support.spectrasonics.net/manual/Omnisphere2/25/en/topic/sharing-page06
> 
> There's still quite a lot of work with the patches themselves, especially if you want custom graphics for soundsources. But everything to it is detailed in the manual.


Cool, thanks for the link! I totally forgot there is a manual haha...


----------



## Kuusniemi (Oct 3, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Cool, thanks for the link! I totally forgot there is a manual haha...


Has any one ever read a manual BEFORE running into a problem? :D


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 3, 2020)

Kuusniemi said:


> Has any one ever read a manual BEFORE running into a problem? :D


Probably not. I don't even read manuals if I run into a problem XD
What's a manual again?


----------



## BWA (Oct 3, 2020)

Kuusniemi said:


> Has any one ever read a manual BEFORE running into a problem? :D


Tbh, i used to read them for fun, lol. Sad but true.


----------



## rnieto (Oct 19, 2020)

BWA said:


> Tbh, i used to read them for fun, lol. Sad but true.



Manuals USED to be fun. This is from my old Mackie 24•8 console's manual:


----------

